# Hey everyone. Newbie from Toronto! :-)



## M.A.C_Addiction (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*Just thought I would introduce myself. I am 25 years old from Toronto.*


*I have a SERIOUS addiction to make-up, and perfumes/Eau de toilette. (D&G "Light Blue" fav. of all time) I have over 15 different scents! (not counting body sprays) I love my CHI ceramic hair straighter. I don't know what I would do without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Right now I'm addicted to MAC pigments! (addicted to MAC in general, hench the name) There is SOOO much you can do with pigments! I LOVE it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*I'm already hooked on this site. Lots of great posts from everybody. I'm so excited that I found a site/forum were I can talk about make-up and all that fun stuff! **Wipes tears** *


*Everyone, group hug!!!*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Spectra


----------



## trangB (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to have a MAC shopping buddy in Toronto lol


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thanks Girls!*





*You girls are all sooooo sweet!*


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

see u around the forums


----------



## juli (Apr 21, 2007)

there~ Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Holly (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome! Im a perfume addict too >D, You should post your makeup/fragrance collection in the traincase section sometime!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## kitten (Dec 6, 2007)

hey! nice to know i'm not the only new torontonian around!


----------



## User40 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here!
Have you tried the GHD's? I find them better than CHI's =) But its cool!


----------



## Macprincess17 (Oct 13, 2008)

*





 to the site*


----------



## Macprincess17 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

